

When to use an Abstract Class and an Interface - kellenkyros


======
noss
Stackoverflow.com is really good at discussing these kind of issues, and the
question has beeen asked and answered many times already as I found out with a
bit of googling.

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/761194/interface-vs-
abstr...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/761194/interface-vs-abstract-
class-general-oo)

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/479142/when-to-use-an-
int...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/479142/when-to-use-an-interface-
instead-of-an-abstract-class-and-vice-versa)

More discussions can be found in Related questions.

